# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  3.0 d4d vs 2.7 vvti

## distant stalker

I have looked at a few forums but see limited info from my searches on ongoing reliability etc of these post 2014. 

My niece is now in a power chair so the family is looking at high roof vans that can support a hoist, these 2 engine options seem most likely as choices get narrowed down. I'm aware the earlier d4d had piston issues, really keen to hear feedback on the 2 engines especially from anybody running them in fleet vehicles or involved in the servicing of them 

Thanks in advance

----------


## tac a1

The earlier D4d engines cracked pistons, but most of the engines had an upgrade which seemed to fix that issue. Like most engines if you get one that's been serviced well, it should be ok. They need the seals on the injectors done every 90k which is a pain. Dont let them go over though or you can carbon up the injectors and then they are a mongrel to get out. 

My one did a alternator at 90k. replaced under warranty. shit bearings

Shit bearings in the diff heads and wheels too. changed the rear wheel bearings twice in 100k. there's probably an ungraded bearing available now though

----------


## bazz61

i have the 2.7 2TRFE  in a n70 dualcab , brilliant motor , mines got 205k on the clock runs perfect , can be thirsty 11 l per 100 km town running ,  9 on a trip,   the diesel is more economical but expensive to maintain . the 2TR is good for 500,000 kms plus . They are a square motor in that the stroke is the same as piston diameter .  Very little maintenance required except for oil filters  , has a  cam chain  no belts to change . up to 2012 , the heater bypass hose was a known fault , they leak at the block (plastic fitting) , involves removing the intake to access , a 2 hour job DIY with a factory after market steel tubing . Should of been a factory recall as a well known problem .

----------


## distant stalker

Thanks for the feedback guys, the petrol engine was the winner

----------

